# looking to purchase a Carvewright carver



## action (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been reading about the CW machine and found
that It has some bugs to be wooked out.My Question is,does the new model out this year have the bugs
worked out ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

Yes they work all the bugs out with the new one " C model "
CarveWright.com
=======



Keith1958 said:


> I have been reading about the CW machine and found
> that It has some bugs to be wooked out.My Question is,does the new model out this year have the bugs
> worked out ?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Keith

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## artezz (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought about buying one myself. Then did some research, from all I read from those who had purchased a carvright. I went with the shark pro. and have been very happy with my choice. Great service, great machine. Need I say more.


----------



## sgtburr (Apr 3, 2011)

*i have an older model*

my compucarve is 2 years old and i love it the only problem i had was the head i had to replace it with the carve tight head now it is working great ,and i ordered some patterns on ebay it was a disc with 250 patterns for $20.00 they all work great with the compucarve ,i clean it between jobs ,just some light air pressure 40psi and lube the shaft about every 2 hours of carve time ,and it runs great .jeff


----------



## billy7792 (Apr 18, 2011)

*do not buy*

i live 4 hours from them had a problem with it drove down there to get it fixed and had to drive back without it after waiting eight hours to get it fixed they sent it back and it still didnt work bought me an ez-router and had no problems with it its a little more expensive but since u can only use compucarve bit and have to get all their add ons to have a halfwway decent machine it aint that much more expensive


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

You can have my old CW if you want it. Isn't much good for anything but parts. Electronics were fried when cutting an "unapproved material" that wasn't listed as unapproved until i used it. I'm working on getting a ShopBot at $13k after a second failure with another $3000 router. I would second the notion for a Shark Pro. Granted these are hobby machines. Also, shopbot has a new desktop machine you should look into. A bit more then $5000 and you'll have a machine that has a full size router and built of aluminum and steel rather then plastic.


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to know that as well


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like I will stay away from the Carvewright thanks guys..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I find this interesting. I spent a half hour on the phone with Carvewright this afternoon and the tech guy was very knowledgeable and helpful. I picked up a used Compucarve tonight and think it will serve my needs just fine. The machine has 9 hours of use, is in pristine condition and set me back $700. I am not concerned about their service department, just the parts department. I prefer to work on my own machines.


----------



## Dazed838 (May 25, 2011)

I've looked into one before a while back when they were at Sears. Can't find them at Sears hardly, anymore. A buddy of mine has one. He said its got some maintainence to it that has to be done but if you keep up on it, its a pretty good little machine for the money and at a hobbyist level.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is an update about Carvewright customer service. Like with any new tool questions come up and even though I researched the FAQ's on the web site some things were not clear to me. I contacted Carvewright by phone and was promptly answered by Connie who spent the time to help me with my questions and offered many tips to get the best performance from my machine. She checked the machines life history and was able to tell me to be sure and lubricate the flex shaft before using it since it only had been used 9 hours since purchase in 2009. I can not think of any other company that provides this type of assistance on a woodworking product; I would rate their service as top notch.

These machines are not for everyone. They require you to spend the time to read the manual, view the online tutorials and learn the software. If you are willing to do this then you will enjoy using the Carvewright/Compucarve machine. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dazed

At Sears,ACE Hardware,Lowes

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

http://www.lowes.com/pd_128880-8970...rrentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=carvewright&facetInfo=

========



Dazed838 said:


> I've looked into one before a while back when they were at Sears. Can't find them at Sears hardly, anymore. A buddy of mine has one. He said its got some maintainence to it that has to be done but if you keep up on it, its a pretty good little machine for the money and at a hobbyist level.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike said:


> Here is an update about Carvewright customer service. Like with any new tool questions come up and even though I researched the FAQ's on the web site some things were not clear to me. I contacted Carvewright by phone and was promptly answered by Connie who spent the time to help me with my questions and offered many tips to get the best performance from my machine. She checked the machines life history and was able to tell me to be sure and lubricate the flex shaft before using it since it only had been used 9 hours since purchase in 2009. I can not think of any other company that provides this type of assistance on a woodworking product; I would rate their service as top notch.
> 
> These machines are not for everyone. They require you to spend the time to read the manual, view the online tutorials and learn the software. If you are willing to do this then you will enjoy using the Carvewright/Compucarve machine. I am very happy with my purchase.


Mike, I am happy with the deal you received I have been looking at them since they first hit the market I have had a few concerns with all the negative on the machine for the most part out weighed the positive, that and one other thing that has kept me from purchasing one is there are so many ad dons like heavy duty traction belts that should be already installed "if they are must". With all the options that I would like I am pushing well over 3K. I could probably figure what I need and don't need if I did picked one up. I like you would work on the machine myself and don't mind doing the maintenance myself. Did you receive a warranty with it Or have to purchase it? Well any way the true test is if and when you need customer service many companies are very helpful to make a sale and fall by the wayside after well anyway keep us posted and good luck....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lou, I purchsed my Compucarve used from the owner so there is no warranty. Only the original purchaser can make use of the warranty, it is non-transferable. Since the machine only had 9 hours on it since a rebuild I am guessing it should be fine for some time. The flex shaft is easy to remove, lube and replace. I ran my first two carvings using a piece of pine as a test. I learned that dry pine is a poor choice for carving as it is brittle for fine details. I think wet wood would stand up better.
I am having a problem with the software, my favorites file where images are saved is not accessable from the design program. This means I can not import images and save them as patern files. I will be on the phone with Carvewright first thing Tuesday and I am sure they will figure out a fix. This is caused by Windows 7 64 bit software and happens with other software as well. IE 64 bit does not work with Flash at this time so I use a 32 bit IE version to be able to view Flash files. I also get some errors using a graphics program with a Canon printer caused by the 64 bit software. I will be sure to post updates on this issue.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike,
You got a great deal on the Carvewright I still am thinking about purchasing one or one of the other CNC machines & I imagine there will be some learning curve with any one of them. I wonder how it would do on Carbon Fiber? thanks..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lou, before you spend your money on any CNC machine it pays to try working with the software first. The Carvewright is the most user friendly of any CNC machine yet it does have a learning curve. You can download a demo of the newest software for a 30 day free evaluation. It is full featured but does not allow you to save designs. I think you should download the program, read the software instructions and watch the online tutorials. This will give you the best idea of what you are in for. People who do not do this are the ones who lose money and make good deals for people like me.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike, thanks I will do that and see what I am in for. I have buddy who built his CNC from a kit he just finished putting it together last week he says it works good but I don't feel like building one. I am interested in cut carbon fiber panels and wood work..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is my first two efforts. As you can see in photo 1 the font is too small for the dry pine, so dry that most of the bottom letters just flaked off. The detail is decent on photo 2 which is a Cobra attack helicopter; I used to play with the real ones.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Mike - I would suggest you start with some basswood on the carvewright. It cuts clean, easy on the tooling and is cheap.

In my youth, I had to fall out of a couple perfectly good helicopters that were going to land anyway.

Steve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Change the board setting, tell it you are using 1/2" thick stock, it looks like it cutting to deep. 

" flaked off " " Cobra to deep "

get your ruler out and check the depth of the cut on the Cobra that will be your board setting, no need to remove so much of the stock around it.., almost flush, 1/16" below the board.

Sometimes it works best if you mill them out in the Neg.image
http://www.routerforums.com/42149-post36.html

=======




Mike said:


> This is my first two efforts. As you can see in photo 1 the font is too small for the dry pine, so dry that most of the bottom letters just flaked off. The detail is decent on photo 2 which is a Cobra attack helicopter; I used to play with the real ones.


----------



## mulaloday (Jun 5, 2011)

I bought a Carvewright a few months ago. Nothing bout problems. Sensor didnt work, power cable was bad. Customer service was terrible. So I returned it. Stay away


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

mulaloday said:


> I bought a Carvewright a few months ago. Nothing bout problems. Sensor didnt work, power cable was bad. Customer service was terrible. So I returned it. Stay away


So have you repaired it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, did you watch the tutorials and download the software to learn about it before you bought the machine?


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Ajb said:


> Read the forums. They all say the same thing. Garbage with hideous customer service.
> Stay away !!!


Read the current posts and about the new Version C.


----------



## cwm (Aug 16, 2011)

*dilema*

I was going to order my carvewright this morning. After months of pleading with the ceo at my house. But now after reading many reviews I'm not sure what I should do. Which machine in that price range is the best bang for the bucks. :help:

Thanks


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Chris, all I can say is do your research download the software and see what you think. I am going to build my own Solsylva CNC Plans~ Home Page


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, many people are under the illusion that a CNC machine is magic; this is not the case. First off you need a good understanding of how the machine works. Even the CarveWright/CompuCarve machines which are the most user friendly have a learning curve. I bought my machine to do the carving and it delivers as promised. Instead of spending the money for the other cutters available I chose to do any additional routing with my routers and bits I already own.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Chris, The CarveWright/CompuCarve machines are nice I found a gentleman who owns one he is very happy with it and as Mike stated they are not Magic there is a learning curve. I don't own one I am going by what I have read and have been told. I had never seen one operating until recently it worked very well the guy Don who owns one has had minimal problems with it Don says maintenance is the key. One thing to consider is they are Hobby machines If you want something for production I am not sure they would last Now I am going by what I have been told there are members here that have way more knowledge than I do on the CarveWright/CompuCarve. CarveWright has a forum that may have the answers you are looking for...


----------



## cwm (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for all the advise, now I'm back to undecided again. I tried cw costomer service they were very friendly and knowledgeable even called me back. I like the idea of just plugging the memory card into the machine, rather than having a laptop in my workshop. the CW forum like this one is very good lots of folks are more than willing to help. If I were in business then I would opt for a more suitable machine, as someone who is new to the hobby I'm back on the fence lol.

thanks
Chris


----------

